# MIAMI | MiamiCentral Phase I | 122m | 39 fl | 100m | 33 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The first of several towers going up alongside All Aboard Florida's Miami Central station will be residential high rises.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












*Construction Underway At MiamiCentral Station, Set To Include 800 Residential Units*



> Construction is now underway at All Aboard Florida’s MiamiCentral, and the company has released more information about the project to the Herald.
> 
> *The first towers will open in 2017 and include 800 rental apartments in two towers. A 39-story tower will include 450 units, and a 33-story tower will include 350 units.* Residents will enjoy amenities that include a pool, basketball courts, and dog-walking area. The first phase will also include a 10-story office tower.
> 
> ...


----------



## havok100 (Sep 16, 2002)

11113116_10152919283468458_146839527674220258_n by comuladal, on Flickr/7630/16834464500_7b1b6990de_s.jpg[/img]


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/06*









https://twitter.com/suffolkbuilds


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/259296316/triaaf


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys, I recorded a registry while I was traveling during my last vacation in July. (07/28)









2015-07-28Time16.55.15-MiamiCentralPhaseI by Fabricio JF, on Photobucket


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3 MiamiCentral going vertical: *http://www.thenextmiami.com/17098-2/



>


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

All Aboard Florida Construction Miami Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*3 MiamiCentral


















*http://www.gobrightline.com/buzz/2016/03/23/miamicentral-construction-updates*


*


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

All Aboard Florida's MiamiCentral Phase One Starting to Take Shape




> Progress has been moving along nicely at Phase One of All Aboard Florida's MiamiCentral Station. Designed in part by the Chicago-based Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM), the project will come in two phases, beginning with two residential towers and an office building, all of which will rest atop the station. Phase Two, to begin mid-2017, will include the addition of a hotel.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

3 MiamiCentral


















update-miamicentral-construction-continues-growth


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

link


----------



## djluto (Oct 23, 2007)

great tower! love it!


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

3 MiamiCentral


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

3 Miami Central


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*First Park-Line Tower At Brightline’s MiamiCentral Tops Off*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

MiamiCentral Brightline Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

lights are looking great:

https://www.thenextmiami.com/bright...tion-lights-up-in-red-during-heat-home-games/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami by Valerie, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanksgiving Cruise by heytampa, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

photo by Phillip Pessar


MiamiCentral Brightline Station Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------

